# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  بار چندمتونه کنکور میدید ؟

## hame d

*سلام . بچه ها برای بار چندمه که کنکور میدید*  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## hmiid.r

Up

----------


## yashar.b

با نتیجه سوال کاری ندارم ولی فقط میخام بدونم این سوال چ کمکی به شما میکنه ؟؟ چه گرهی رو از زندگی شما وا  میکنه اخه برادر من ؟؟ :Yahoo (65):

----------


## moeinn

> با نتیجه سوال کاری ندارم ولی فقط میخام بدونم این سوال چ کمکی به شما میکنه ؟؟ چه گرهی رو از زندگی شما وا  میکنه اخه برادر من ؟؟


برا همدردی میگه که بدونه مثل اونم هست

----------


## SARA_J

بارصدم

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

دوم

----------


## esiya

خودم اینبار شرکت کنم دومین بارمه

اما یه مرد میانسال که دوچرخه ساز شهرمونه میشناسم دروغ و راستش با خودش میگه من 17 ساله کنکور شرکت میکنم :Yahoo (22):

----------


## BlackRose

3 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## darya19

منم ۳

----------


## B3hism

92
93
94
96
99 هم قراره ششمیش و آخریش باشه

----------


## Mrhadi

سوم

----------


## pegαh

سوم : ((((

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_بار اول ایشالا که اخریش باشه_

----------


## سحر بیگی

دوم :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## moeinn

1500

----------


## amir_reza

سوم
اما با کلی انرژیه عالی

----------


## moeinn



----------


## _StuBBorN_

> 


به نظرم جای اینکه تو همه تاپیکا اینو بذاری کلا یه تاپیک بزن ! آخرین حقه ی سهمیه ای ها اینه که جای کسی رو نمیگیرن !!
سومین بار ( رفع اسپم )

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_اولین بار و آخرین بار ایشالله  مردیم از این جو کنکوری  از سونامی بدتره_

----------


## khansar

بار 5

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> 


 :Yahoo (1):  مخالفت با سهمیه ایثارگران

----------


## moeinn

> مخالفت با سهمیه ایثارگران


این سهمیه 30درصدی ایثار گری از قبل بوده یا سال97 تصویب شد ؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> این سهمیه 30درصدی ایثار گری از قبل بوده یا سال97 تصویب شد ؟


سهمیه  30% نداریم ، یه سهمیه 25% داریم و یه سهمیه 5% ، جمعش میشه 30درصد ، سهمیه 5% دو یا سه سال هست فکرکنم اومده

----------


## Dayi javad

__

----------


## phzed

Failed96
Failed97 
 The Last Chance98
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## violin girl

بچه ها من دوبار کنکور دادم و خداروشکر نتیجه گرفتم میخوام بدونید تا وقتی براش نجنگید هیچ وقت اخرین سال کنکورتون نمیرسه
ب خودتون ظلم نکنید حیف عمرشما نیست که پشت کنکور تلف شه؟ 
بشینید امسال رو مردونه بخونید و از خدابخواید بهتون کمک کنه و اراده بده ک قال قضیه رو همینجابکنید

----------


## Saeed744

> بچه ها من دوبار کنکور دادم و خداروشکر نتیجه گرفتم میخوام بدونید تا وقتی براش نجنگید هیچ وقت اخرین سال کنکورتون نمیرسه
> ب خودتون ظلم نکنید حیف عمرشما نیست که پشت کنکور تلف شه؟ 
> بشینید امسال رو مردونه بخونید و از خدابخواید بهتون کمک کنه و اراده بده ک قال قضیه رو همینجابکنید


خوش به حالت
خیلی خوب قبول شدی
سال دوم چجور خوندی؟
برنامه دقیق خوندنت چجور بود این موقع ها چندساعت میخوندی؟
دارم میجنگم اما خوب یه حس نامطمینی دارم

----------


## violin girl

> خوش به حالت
> خیلی خوب قبول شدی
> سال دوم چجور خوندی؟
> برنامه دقیق خوندنت چجور بود این موقع ها چندساعت میخوندی؟
> دارم میجنگم اما خوب یه حس نامطمینی دارم


راستش من هیچ وقت کرنومتر استفاده نکردم ولی از ده صب تا دوازده شب میخوندم و این وسط کارای دیگه م رو هم انجام میدادم
بعدم این ک شما ی جوری هر درس رو بخون که کامل متوجه بشی و هیییییچ وقت یه مبحث رو بدون زدن تستهاش رها نکن که واقعا میتونم بگم زدن تست مهم تر از خوندن درسنامه س و باید بینشون ی تعادل خوب برقرار کنی

----------


## _Senoritta_

98 میشه دومی :Yahoo (117):

----------


## _Senoritta_

> راستش من هیچ وقت کرنومتر استفاده نکردم ولی از ده صب تا دوازده شب میخوندم و این وسط کارای دیگه م رو هم انجام میدادم
> بعدم این ک شما ی جوری هر درس رو بخون که کامل متوجه بشی و هیییییچ وقت یه مبحث رو بدون زدن تستهاش رها نکن که واقعا میتونم بگم زدن تست مهم تر از خوندن درسنامه س و باید بینشون ی تعادل خوب برقرار کنی


ایول بابا سال اول چند شدی؟ :Yahoo (50):

----------


## violin girl

> ایول بابا سال اول چند شدی؟


3206

----------


## Amin6

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط violin girl


3206


مصاحبه نكرديد با انجمن!؟*

----------


## violin girl

> *
> مصاحبه نكرديد با انجمن!؟*


نه مصاحبه نکردم ولی معمولا تو نقل قولها جواب بچه هارو میدم

----------


## violin girl

> *
> مصاحبه نكرديد با انجمن!؟*


نه مصاحبه نکردم ولی معمولا تو نقل قولها جواب بچه هارو میدم

----------


## Amin6

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط violin girl


نه مصاحبه نکردم ولی معمولا تو نقل قولها جواب بچه هارو میدم


ميشه عكس كارنامتون رو بزاريد*

----------


## نگارخانم

> با نتیجه سوال کاری ندارم ولی فقط میخام بدونم این سوال چ کمکی به شما میکنه ؟؟ چه گرهی رو از زندگی شما وا  میکنه اخه برادر من ؟؟


خخخخخخخ
چکارش داری حالا یه سوال پرسیده دیگه

----------


## violin girl

> *
> ميشه عكس كارنامتون رو بزاريد*


والا چیز تعریفی ای نیست ولی باشه میذارم حتما

----------


## Saturn8

> 92
> 93
> 94
> 96
> 99 هم قراره ششمیش و آخریش باشه


up

----------


## melisa99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hame d


سلام . بچه ها برای بار چندمه که کنکور میدید 


بار اولمه که کنکور نظام جدید میدم*

----------


## melisa99

*ایشالا اخرین کنکورتون باشه امسال قبول بشین و برین : ) )*

----------


## tiny_Shadow

میریم ک برا بار سومو داشته باشیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## BRUH

> 92
> 93
> 94
> 96
> 99 هم قراره ششمیش و آخریش باشه


 :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Frozen

> میریم ک برا بار سومو داشته باشیم



*دست مارو هم بگیر همراهیت کنیم  
*

----------


## wonshower

> 9293949699 هم قراره ششمیش و آخریش باشه


دندون پزشکی قبول شدس بعدششمین بار؟

----------


## tiny_Shadow

> *دست مارو هم بگیر همراهیت کنیم  
> *


چشم فرمانده اول :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Anni

> 92
> 93
> 94
> 96
> 99 هم قراره ششمیش و آخریش باشه




خوشحالم برات :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*به این چیزا اهمیت ندین اصلا وقت و فکرتو نو برای این چیزا نذارید .......
فقط بخونید*

----------


## Mahdiye.T

امسال دوم :Yahoo (4):

----------

